# Curado CU-200BSF



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

I picked up a green Curado 200BSF last night at the tackle swap. I'd like to send it off and get it cleaned up, and have the left side plate and the turnkey dial replaced (one of the ears that flip up is broken off). What's the procedure for doing this? Send the $ before or after or? And is a new sideplate available for the green 200SF?

Also...There is a list of discontinued reels on Shimano's website that are no longer serviced. The CU200 is on that list. Is this really the case?

_*"If your reel appears on this list we are currently unable to service it and ask that you refrain from spending postage on sending it to us."*_

_*Reels we cannot repair (alphabetically):*_







AX100, AX200, AX300, AX200Q, BTX100A, BTX101A, Bx-10, BX-15, BX-25, CH100, CH200, CI100, CI100A, CI200, CI200A, CM100, CM200, CO100, CO100A, C0200, CO200A, CR100, CR101, CT200, CU100, CU100A, CU200, CU200A, Custom 1000, Custom 2000, Custom 2500, Custom 3000, Custom 4000, Custom 6000, Custom 7000, Custom GT1000 Plus, Custom GT2000 Plus, Custom GT2500 Plus, Custom GT3000 Plus, Custom GT4000 Plus, Custom GT6000 Plus, Custom-X1000, Custom-X1000GT, Custom-X2000, Custom-X2000GT, Custom-X3000, Custom-X3000GT, Custom-X-GT1100 Plus, Custom-X-GT1200 Plus, Custom-X-GT1300 Plus, CX1000SM, CX2000SM, CX2500SM, CX3000SM, CX4000SM, CX5000SM, CX6000SM, GRX-1100, GRX-1200, GRX-1300, GTX 2100SM, GTX 2200SM, GTX 2250M, GTX 2300SM, LX100A, Magnumlite GT-X1100 Plus, Magnumlite GT-X1200 Plus, Magnumlite GT-X1300 Plus, Magnumlite GT-X2100 Plus, Magnumlite GT-X2200 Plus, Magnumlite GT-X2300 Plus, Mark I, Mark II, Mark III, MCR1000GT, MCR100GT, MCR2000GT, MCR200GT, MLX-100, MLX-200, MLX300, MLX500, MLZ-10, MLZ-20, MLZ-30, MLZ-40, MLZ-50, P-1500MAG, P-1501MAG, RX-110, RX-120, RX-130, SA1000F, SA2000F, SA4000F, SA1000F, SC1000FB, SC2000F, SC2000FB, SC4000F, SC4000FB, SP3000F, SP4000F, SP5000F, SR1000F/R, SR1000FA/RA, SR2000F/R, SR2000FA/RA, SR4000FA/Ra, SS-G1000, SS-G2000, SS-G25000, SS-G3000, SS-G4000, SS-G6000, SS-G7000,ST1000FA, ST1000FA, ST1000FB, ST1000FD, ST1000FE, ST2000F, ST2000FA, ST2000FB, ST2000FD, ST2000FE, ST3000F, ST3000FA, ST4000FB, ST4000FD, ST4000FE, SY1000F, SY1000FA, SY1000FB, SY1000R, SY1000RA, SY1000RB, SY2000F, SY2000FA, SY2000FB, SY2000R, SY2000RA, SY2000RB, SY3000F, SY3000R, SY4000FA, SY4000RA, SY4000RB, TSMII, TSMIII, TX 100 Plus, TX 120 Plus, TX 130 Plus, TX110Q, TX120Q, TX130Q


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

We can still service and repair the CU200BSF model reels. Send the reel with a letter describing what you would like done to the reel. We will repair the reel and send you a bill for the service. 


We charge $20 + parts and return shipping. The average repair cost is around $30 + shipping on the Curado reels. 

Make sure you include your name, return address and phone number in the letter. You can also provide special instructions for the technician to contact you if the repair will be over X amount.


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

Alrighty then. Mailed it off during lunch today. I asked them to replace the entire sideplate on the left side. Is that part available?

Not in a big hurry to get it back, but what's the app. turnaround time running?


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Yes all parts are available for your reel. Our current turn around time is around 2 weeks.


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

Excellent. Thanks Bantam1


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

You need to claer your inbox so I can reply to your last PM...


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

Oops, sorry. Done


----------

